# هجوم الأفكار أثناء الصلاة:



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*هجوم الأفكار أثناء الصلاة:
القمص صليب حكيم
تعتبر الصلاة من الوسائل القوية لاقتناء القداسة فإذا داهمتنا الأفكار أثناءها وبددت روحانيتها أضاعت فعاليتها في حفظ قداستنا. لذلك علينا معالجة حرب الأفكار لنا في صلواتنا.

ففي حياتنا اليومية العادية يغلب علينا الطابع الحسي والفكري لأننا نمارس كل أعمالنا بحواسنا الجسدية وبعقلنا الذي ينظم أعمالنا. أما ممارسة صلواتنا فتحتاج إلى تحرر أرواحنا من سلطان حواس الجسد وانشغالات الفكر العالمية لكي تقدر أن تنطلق لتتخاطب مع الله وتقدم له عبادة واعية فوق كل حس وفكر عالمي.

ومن العوامل التي تساعدنا على انطلاق أرواحنا والتركيز في العبادة:

أولًا: تهيئة نفوسنا للوقوف أمام الله وذلك بأن:


- نسبق الصلاة بقراءة فصل من الكتاب المقدس أو موضوع روحي أو بعض أقوال عن الصلاة أو ترنيمة أو ترتيلة أو لحنٍ مُعَزٍّ أو فترة هادئة من التأمل لاستحضار صورة السماء بالله وملائكته وقديسيه.

- البدء برشم الصليب بهدوء واحترام وإعطاء المجد للثالوث الأقدس ثم السجود إلى الأرض ثم البدء بالصلاة الربانية براحة وعدم عَجلة. وبذلك يمكن أن تستمر صلوات المزامير بنفس الهدوء. مما يعطى فرصة لتفهُّم كل كلمة وعبارة لننال كل نعمة روحية متضمنة فيها.

- السجود إلى الأرض في آخر كل مزمور أو عند كلمة السجود أو عند تلاوة التقديسات (قدوس قدوس...) أو طلب الرحمة (كيرياليسون) وكذلك في ختام الصلاة. فهذا يساعدنا على الشعور الدائم بالوجود في حضرة الله إلى أن ننصرف من أمامه.

- وجود الصور الروحية أمامي للسيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء والملائكة والقديسين لكي وجودهم الحسي المنظور أمام عينيَّ يدعم صورة وجودهم الروحي السماوي غير المنظور أمام بصيرتي الداخلية.

- أُفاضِل بين صلاتي في صمت وبين صلاتي بصوت مسموع. وكذلك بين صلاتي بصوت دارج وبين صلاتي بتلحين المزامير. وبين صلاتي بفرح كابنٍ وصلاتي بانسحاق قلبٍ كعبد. وكذلك أوائم بين انفتاح عينيَّ وغلقهما. كل ذلك حسب حالتي النفسية والجسمية أيهما أفضل لي من أجل تركيز انتباهي وعدم تشتت فكرى في الصلاة.

- الأفكار التي تهاجمني في الصلاة أحوِّلها هي نفسها إلى صلاة. وعلى سبيل المثال إن كانت أفكارًا شريرة أتضرع إلى الله لتنقيتي منها. وإذا كانت أفكارًا مفرحة أقدم عليها الشكر لله. وإذا كانت مشاكل وضيقات أصرخ إلى الله لنجاتي منها. وإذا كانت أمورًا مقلقة أو مستقبلية أتركها بين يدي الله وأطلب إليه أن يقوى إيماني به ويعلمني الاتكال عليه.

- عند استمرار سرحاني في الأفكار أوبِّخ نفسي بشدة على استهتاري وعدم احترامي وعدم مخافتي لله أنا غير المستحق للوقوف أمامه. حتى أنتبه لأستحضر شعوري برهبة الموقف وتجميع فكرى ومشاعري كلها نحو الله وحده.

- عند ضيقي بهجوم الأفكار علىَّ ألجأ إلى قراءة كلمات الصلوات بعينيَّ في كتاب الأجبية حتى لو كنت حافظًا لها فهذا يساعدني على التركيز في الكلمات ومعانيها.

- أحيانا الاكتفاء برفع الفكر للصلاة لله الساكن في السماء يعطى فرصة لتوارد الأفكار من كل صوْب وحدْب لتملأ فراغ البعد المكاني في شعوري الداخلى وأنا أُصَلِّى. لذلك يجب أن أضيف إلى صلاتي لله الساكن في سماه صلاتي إلى الله الساكن في قلبي بروحه "إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو3: 16) بل إن الله محيط بي وهو أمامي وعن يميني "جعلتُ الرب أمامي في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع" (مز16: 8). وتركيزي حول نفسي المحسوسة والقريبة إلىَّ كمسكن لروح الله الذي أخاطبه في صلاتي قد يساعدني أكثر على التركيز في صلاتي.

ثانيا: العامل الثاني لمعالجة الأفكار التي تباغتني أثناء الصلاة هو تنظيم أوقات عبادتي وتأدية صلواتي لأن هذا يساعد على تثبيت عادة روحية عندي تستحضر معها دائمًا استعداد واتجاه قلبي وفكري ومشاعري لتقديم العبادة لله. وهذا يساعد كثيرًا على تركيزي في الصلاة والاستمتاع ببركات الوجود في حضرة الله.

ثالثا: العامل الثالث هو الالتزام بشروط الصلاة المقبولة وهى الشعور بالاحتياج للصلاة للشكر والتسبيح وطلب الرحمة والمغفرة والنجاة من التجارب، والشعور بأهميتها في حفظ روحانية الفرد باعتبارها ترمومتر الحياة الروحية، وضرورتها كواجب حب وواجب عبودية، وتأديتها بمهابة واتضاع قلب أمام الله.

أما علاج الأفكار التي تهاجمنا أثناء عبادتنا في الكنيسة فبالإضافة إلى ما سبق ينبغي أن نعى جيدًا نظام عبادتنا الكنسية لأنه يساعدنا على التركيز فيها ومتابعتها مما يتعذر معه سرحاننا في أي أفكار خارجية.

يضاف إلى ذلك علاقتي أنا بالسماء التي أصبحت مفتوحة أمامي بسكانها الذين يعايشوننا ويحيطون بنا ويحلِّون بيننا وعلى رأسهم القديسة العذراء مريم التي تتجلى في سماء أرضنا وعلى قباب كنائسنا بين حين وآخر.

إذًا كيف أسرح أو يشرد ذهني في صلاتي لإله ليس بعيدًا عنى لا هو ولا ملائكته ولا قديسيه. ولا أخاطبه بمجرد ألفاظ أو بصوت، وإنما بعلاقة حميمة وبحب ونبضات قلب وبتلامس روحي وحسى معًا!

لذلك يجب أن أنتبه جيدًا لمقاومة عدو الخير لعلاقتي بالله وتمسكي بمحبته. إذ أنه عندما يفشل في إعاقتي عن صلاتي فإنه يستخدم سلاح الأفكار لكي يحرمني من تعزيتي منها. وكذلك عندما يفشل في تعطيلي عن المجيء إلى الكنيسة فيهجم علىَّ بسيل من الأفكار حتى يحرمني من نعم وعطايا جزيلة من بيت الله. وإن كان من المفروض أن الصلاة وسيلة لتقديس أجسادنا فكيف يستغلها عدو الخير فرصة لمعايشة أفكار الشهوة والدنس؟

إذًا لِنَصْحُ وننتبه لحيل إبليس ونحاول الإفادة من هذه الوسائل لعلاج هجوم الأفكار علينا أثناء صلواتنا.

وهناك حقيقة هامة أيضًا يجب أن نعرفها هي أنه لا يكثر هجوم الأفكار إلا عندما يكون الجسد ثقيلًا بسبب كثرة الأطعمة والملذات، أو في حالة الإرهاق الزائد الذي ينهك قوى الإنسان ومن ثم يُضْعِف إرادته فيجعله غير قادر على مقاومة أفكاره فتجد الأفكار الشريرة فرصة للسيطرة على فكره. أو في حالة انحدار الصحة واعتلالها والشكوى من عدم القدرة على التركيز فيصبح العقل نهبًا للأفكار النافعة وغير النافعة. أو عندما تكون النفس مثقلة بالقلق والاضطراب والحزن والاكتئاب، أو الذات في حالة تذمر وعدم رضا، أو عندما يكون العقل مُشوَّشا بكثير من الاهتمامات والمشاكل. حينذاك تجد الروح صعوبة كبيرة في الارتقاء والتسامي لعبور حواجز الجسد والنفس والعقل والذات لكي تلتقي مع الله في حديث مباشر.

وإن كان لابد من أن توجد هذه فالبعض من أجل نوال بركة صلاة المزامير بتركيز يلجأون إلى مطابقة كلمات المزمور على حياة السيد المسيح وعلى ظروف حياتهم المشابهة لظروف داود النبي أو إلى تخصيص مزمور لكل فرد يقع في دائرة مسئوليتهم في الأسرة أو في مجال الخدمة الروحية. أو إلى تكرار كل عبارة في المزمور أكثر من مرة حتى يشحذوا همتهم في الصلاة ويركزوا في الطلبات المتضمنة فيها فيهربوا من الأفكار الضاغطة. والبعض ممن لديهم فسحة من الوقت يؤجلون صلواتهم لوقت آخر يناسب هدوءهم النفسي والفكري. أما البعض الثالث فليس أمامه إلا أن يقدم صلاته هذه المشوشة والغير مركزة خوفًا من أن تضيع عليه فرصة الصلاة ولا يجد فرصة أخرى راجيا من الله أن يقبلها كما قَبِل فلسيَّ الأرملة لأنه يعرف مدى جهاده فيها ومدى تألمه لعجزه عن عبور ضغوطها. بل كثيرون يختبرون بركة هذا النوع بالذات من الصلوات في حفظهم من التجارب والحوادث والسقطات.*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*القداسة والنجاح في الدراسة:

القمص صليب حكيم
للقداسة دور كبير في نجاح الإنسان في حياته. لأنه في وجودها يغيب الصراع بين الجسد والروح. فيحتفظ الإنسان بطاقته الحيوية وصفائه الذهني. وهما عاملان أساسيان في النجاح والتقدم.

وبعض الذين يتأخرون في دراستهم وأحيانا يفشلون فيها، يكون السبب استغراقهم في أفكار الجسد فيقعون فريسة للصراع المرير بين الجسد والروح.

ويشتد هذا الصراع بالذات أثناء الاستذكار فيبتلع الوقت. وتصبح مشكلة الطالب ليس تدنيس نفسه بالأفكار الشريرة فقط، بل ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي هو ضياع لمستقبله العلمي.

ومن ثم لزم أن نتعرف على سبل التغلب على الأفكار الجسدية التي تهاجمنا أثناء المذاكرة. وأهم هذه السبل:

1 - اقتناعي وإيماني بأهمية المذاكرة من واقع أن المتعلم أفضل من الجاهل وأنى كلما حصلت على شهادة أعلى كان هذا أنفع لي لدراسة أعلى أو لوظيفة أفضل.

2 - قبل أن أبدأ مذاكرتي أقف أمام الله مصليًا وأطلب منه أن يبارك في وقتي ويعطيني فهمًا وتركيزًا ويبعد عنى الأفكار المعطلة و أرشم الصليب على ذاتي وعلى كتبي.

3 - أضع على مكتبي وعلى الحائط أمامي بعض الصور الروحية للسيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء وبعض الشهداء والقديسين. فأحس ببركة وجودهم معي وأتشجع بهم لأنهم قدوتي في الطهارة والاجتهاد والأمانة ومحبة الله وهم على استعداد لمعونتي.

كذلك تشغيل الريكوردر recorder بصوت هادئ جدًا كأنه من مسافة بعيدة له تأثيره على هدوء التوتر النفسي والجنسي ومن ثم هدوء الأفكار، وذلك عند الحاجة إليه وحسب تَعوُّد كل واحد في طريقة استذكاره.

4 - أبدأ مذاكرتي ملتزمًا بجدول الدراسة اليومي بهدف أن انتهى من دروس اليوم حصة بحصة، ثم أبدأ بالاستعداد لدروس اليوم التالي بنفس الطريقة. وإن كان هناك فائض وقت أراجع جزءًا من الدروس القديمة حتى لا يطويها النسيان. هذا يجعل مذاكرتي منتظمة ويشجعني على التركيز فيها فلا تجد الأفكار فرصة لتتسلل فيها إلىَّ.

5 - إذا كان جو البيت هادئًا فيحسن أن يكون باب الحجرة مفتوحًا أو مواربًا حتى أضع نفسي تحت مراقبة من يروح ويجيء من أهل البيت فلا أسمح لفكري أن يشرد بعيدًا عن المذاكرة.

6 - ضرورة تجديد الهواء في مكان المذاكرة لأن الجو المكتوم يساعد على هجوم الأفكار الشريرة.

7 - عدم استمرار الجلوس مدة طويلة ومحاولة تنشيط الدورة الدموية للأطراف وكل أجزاء الجسم ببعض التمرينات الرياضية البدنية أو تعريض الرأس والوجه لقليل من المياه الفاترة.

8 - اللجوء للأسلوب الحسي في المذاكرة بأن أذاكر بصوت عالٍ أو أن أمسك القلم لأسجل عناصر الموضوع أمام كل فقرة في هامش الكتاب أو أضع خطًا تحت كل عبارة هامة أو أهتم بالجانب العملي في المذاكرة مثل رسم الخرائط أو الأجهزة أو الرسوم التوضيحية حتى تهدأ الأفكار ثم أكمل بالجانب النظري.

9 - عند إلحاح الأفكار الجسدية أثناء المذاكرة أقاوم الاستسلام لها بتوبيخ نفسي على ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي يستغله الآخرون في مذاكرتهم بحماس واجتهاد. وإذا لم يُجدِ هذا التوبيخ فألجأ إلى صلاة حارة بأحد المزامير الاستغاثية ورشم الصليب بقوة وإيمان. فتتبدد هذه الأفكار في الحال. لأن الصلاة من الأعماق خصوصًا للنجاة من الشر تستجاب في الحال.

10 - في حالة عدم جدوى الصلاة الاستغاثية بسبب تعلق القلب بالأمور الجسدية ويشتد هجوم الأفكار فيحسن أن أخرج من الحجرة وأختلط قليلًا بأفراد الأسرة أو ارتدى ملابسي وأنزل من البيت لأتمشى بعض الوقت ثم أعود لمذاكرتي.

11 - في حالة العجز عن مقاومة الأفكار الجسدية وعدم نجاح الوسائل السابقة. والتعرض لضياع وقت المذاكرة يمكن اللجوء إلى المذاكرة مع أحد زملاء الدراسة بشرط عدم الاسترسال معه في أحاديث خارجة عن المذاكرة. وفى حالة عدم العثور على زميل فيمكن الاستذكار في قاعة الاستذكار التابعة للكنيسة فإنها مكان مناسب.​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*القداسة والنجاح في الدراسة:

القمص صليب حكيم
للقداسة دور كبير في نجاح الإنسان في حياته. لأنه في وجودها يغيب الصراع بين الجسد والروح. فيحتفظ الإنسان بطاقته الحيوية وصفائه الذهني. وهما عاملان أساسيان في النجاح والتقدم.

وبعض الذين يتأخرون في دراستهم وأحيانا يفشلون فيها، يكون السبب استغراقهم في أفكار الجسد فيقعون فريسة للصراع المرير بين الجسد والروح.

ويشتد هذا الصراع بالذات أثناء الاستذكار فيبتلع الوقت. وتصبح مشكلة الطالب ليس تدنيس نفسه بالأفكار الشريرة فقط، بل ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي هو ضياع لمستقبله العلمي.

ومن ثم لزم أن نتعرف على سبل التغلب على الأفكار الجسدية التي تهاجمنا أثناء المذاكرة. وأهم هذه السبل:

1 - اقتناعي وإيماني بأهمية المذاكرة من واقع أن المتعلم أفضل من الجاهل وأنى كلما حصلت على شهادة أعلى كان هذا أنفع لي لدراسة أعلى أو لوظيفة أفضل.

2 - قبل أن أبدأ مذاكرتي أقف أمام الله مصليًا وأطلب منه أن يبارك في وقتي ويعطيني فهمًا وتركيزًا ويبعد عنى الأفكار المعطلة و أرشم الصليب على ذاتي وعلى كتبي.

3 - أضع على مكتبي وعلى الحائط أمامي بعض الصور الروحية للسيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء وبعض الشهداء والقديسين. فأحس ببركة وجودهم معي وأتشجع بهم لأنهم قدوتي في الطهارة والاجتهاد والأمانة ومحبة الله وهم على استعداد لمعونتي.

كذلك تشغيل الريكوردر recorder بصوت هادئ جدًا كأنه من مسافة بعيدة له تأثيره على هدوء التوتر النفسي والجنسي ومن ثم هدوء الأفكار، وذلك عند الحاجة إليه وحسب تَعوُّد كل واحد في طريقة استذكاره.

4 - أبدأ مذاكرتي ملتزمًا بجدول الدراسة اليومي بهدف أن انتهى من دروس اليوم حصة بحصة، ثم أبدأ بالاستعداد لدروس اليوم التالي بنفس الطريقة. وإن كان هناك فائض وقت أراجع جزءًا من الدروس القديمة حتى لا يطويها النسيان. هذا يجعل مذاكرتي منتظمة ويشجعني على التركيز فيها فلا تجد الأفكار فرصة لتتسلل فيها إلىَّ.

5 - إذا كان جو البيت هادئًا فيحسن أن يكون باب الحجرة مفتوحًا أو مواربًا حتى أضع نفسي تحت مراقبة من يروح ويجيء من أهل البيت فلا أسمح لفكري أن يشرد بعيدًا عن المذاكرة.

6 - ضرورة تجديد الهواء في مكان المذاكرة لأن الجو المكتوم يساعد على هجوم الأفكار الشريرة.

7 - عدم استمرار الجلوس مدة طويلة ومحاولة تنشيط الدورة الدموية للأطراف وكل أجزاء الجسم ببعض التمرينات الرياضية البدنية أو تعريض الرأس والوجه لقليل من المياه الفاترة.

8 - اللجوء للأسلوب الحسي في المذاكرة بأن أذاكر بصوت عالٍ أو أن أمسك القلم لأسجل عناصر الموضوع أمام كل فقرة في هامش الكتاب أو أضع خطًا تحت كل عبارة هامة أو أهتم بالجانب العملي في المذاكرة مثل رسم الخرائط أو الأجهزة أو الرسوم التوضيحية حتى تهدأ الأفكار ثم أكمل بالجانب النظري.

9 - عند إلحاح الأفكار الجسدية أثناء المذاكرة أقاوم الاستسلام لها بتوبيخ نفسي على ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي يستغله الآخرون في مذاكرتهم بحماس واجتهاد. وإذا لم يُجدِ هذا التوبيخ فألجأ إلى صلاة حارة بأحد المزامير الاستغاثية ورشم الصليب بقوة وإيمان. فتتبدد هذه الأفكار في الحال. لأن الصلاة من الأعماق خصوصًا للنجاة من الشر تستجاب في الحال.

10 - في حالة عدم جدوى الصلاة الاستغاثية بسبب تعلق القلب بالأمور الجسدية ويشتد هجوم الأفكار فيحسن أن أخرج من الحجرة وأختلط قليلًا بأفراد الأسرة أو ارتدى ملابسي وأنزل من البيت لأتمشى بعض الوقت ثم أعود لمذاكرتي.

11 - في حالة العجز عن مقاومة الأفكار الجسدية وعدم نجاح الوسائل السابقة. والتعرض لضياع وقت المذاكرة يمكن اللجوء إلى المذاكرة مع أحد زملاء الدراسة بشرط عدم الاسترسال معه في أحاديث خارجة عن المذاكرة. وفى حالة عدم العثور على زميل فيمكن الاستذكار في قاعة الاستذكار التابعة للكنيسة فإنها مكان مناسب.​*

*العوامل المساعدة على توارد الأفكار الشريرة:
إن كانت للأفكار الشريرة متاعبها ونتائجها السلبية على حياتنا فمن المفيد لنا أن نعرف العوامل التي تساعد على تواردها علينا حتى يمكننا معالجة هذه العوامل لنتفادى حربها معنا ونتائجها السيئة علينا ومن هذه العوامل:

1 - الانطواء على النفس واعتزال الناس والإحجام عن مخالطتهم. هذا يجعل الإنسان في وحدة. فيستسلم للأفكار وخصوصًا الجسدية. وللانطواء أسباب منها الشعور بالنقص وذلك في نواحٍ مختلفة مثل:

أ - نقص التعليم وهذا يعوضه التثقيف الذاتي لأن الإنسان المثقف الواسع المعرفة أفضل في معاملاته من صاحب الشهادات ومغلق على ذاته.

ب - نقص الإمكانيات المادية وهذه تعوضها مبادئ الإنسان وفضائله لأن في هذه تكمن قوة الشخصية وليس في الملبس الغالي أو المسكن الفاخر.

ج - العيوب الخَلْقية وهذه تحتاج من أصحابها أن يقتحموا المجتمع والحياة الاجتماعية ويفرضوا أنفسهم بأعمالهم ومعاملاتهم. وعيوبهم تصبح مألوفة بمرور الوقت.

د - ضعف الصحة الذي يُحِدُّ من القدرة على مواجهة الجماعة وعلاجه في الاهتمام بالصحة عامة مما يساعد على التحسن المطَّرد في الشجاعة والإقدام على التعامل مع الآخرين.

2 - الصمت الذي صار عادة لدى الإنسان ويعرضه لتيار غير منقطع من الأفكار. هذا يحتاج إلى خروجه من صمته والمشاركة في الحديث. والخروج من دائرة التفكير الذاتي أو النظري إلى العالم الخارجي بالاشتراك في الرحلات ومشاهدة المعارض والآثار فهذه تجدد الذهن وتُخْرِج الإنسان من عزلته الفكرية الصامتة.

3 - عدم الثقة بالنفس والخوف من أن لا يحسن الإنسان التصرف وهذه تحتاج منه تقدير إمكانياته ومواهبه التي لم يحرم الله منها أحدًا وإدراك أنه ليس العيب في أن يخطئ الإنسان بل أن يستمر في الخطأ.

4 - الحزن الغالب على نفس الإنسان بسبب التذمر وعدم الرضا والتشاؤم والخوف من المستقبل وعلاجه في استجابته لدعوة الله له لحياة الفرح وأن يتعلم الاتكال عليه.

5 - عزلة الإنسان وانطوائه في عمومه كعادة أو كطبع في الإنسان فإنها تحتاج منه إلى أن ينفتح على المجتمع ككل ويتعامل مع الجميع، وذلك باندماجه في أنشطة اجتماعية مختلفة، حتى ينطلق في علاقاته الاجتماعية. ومن هذه الأنشطة الرحلات والحفلات والندوات والقيام ببعض المسئوليات في وسط الجماعة وبعض الخدمات الاجتماعية مثل خدمة الفقراء والمرضى والمساجين والمعوقين والمهمشين.. إلخ. وبذلك لا يعطى فرصة لضغوط الجسد عليه أو انحباسه في إطارها.

6 - الجهل بحقيقة جسدنا من حيث عظمته وكرامته. وهذا يحتاج إلى ضرورة معرفة كل من الشاب والفتاة أن محبة الله كانت كبيرة لنا في منحنا هذا الجسد لأنه:

- يعتبر أرقى جميع أجساد الكائنات الحية. وتكريمه لجسدنا بمشاركته لنا فيه بتجسده.

- وتكريمنا أكثر باتحادنا نحن بالتالي بجسده بالتناول من الأسرار المقدسة.

- والقيمة الكبيرة لجسدنا كحامل لجوهرنا الروحي الخالد، واكتشافنا قوة الله الخالقة فيه.

- وتزويد الله لجسدنا ببعض الميول الفطرية والغرائز لحفظه وإشباع احتياجاته ومن بينها الغريزة الجنسية التي الغرض منها حفظ بقاء النوع الإنساني وإيجاد نسل يرث ملكوت الله.

- ثم عظمة الأجهزة الجنسية في الرجل والمرأة ومجد كرامتها. لأن بها يشاركان الله في عمل الخلق كما يقول معلمنا بولس "الأعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال أفضل" (1كو12: 23).

- ومن جانبنا نحن علينا العناية بجسدنا من جهة النظافة والتغذية والرياضة الجسدية وساعات النوم الكافية وفترات الراحة والترويح.

- والاستفادة العملية من أجسادنا في العبادة وخدمة أنفسنا وخدمة الآخرين.

- ونظرًا للعلاقة الوثيقة بين الجسد والعقل يجب إخضاع الجسد لقيادة العقل.

- وعلينا أن نمجد الله في أجسادنا بالزواج أو البتولية. فالزواج له كرامته و البتولية لها مجدها. ولاشك أن الاستنارة بهذه الحقائق عن جسدنا وواجبنا نحوه يرفع كثيرًا من معاناة معايشة أفكار جسدية طائشة*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*القداسة والنجاح في الدراسة:

القمص صليب حكيم
للقداسة دور كبير في نجاح الإنسان في حياته. لأنه في وجودها يغيب الصراع بين الجسد والروح. فيحتفظ الإنسان بطاقته الحيوية وصفائه الذهني. وهما عاملان أساسيان في النجاح والتقدم.

وبعض الذين يتأخرون في دراستهم وأحيانا يفشلون فيها، يكون السبب استغراقهم في أفكار الجسد فيقعون فريسة للصراع المرير بين الجسد والروح.

ويشتد هذا الصراع بالذات أثناء الاستذكار فيبتلع الوقت. وتصبح مشكلة الطالب ليس تدنيس نفسه بالأفكار الشريرة فقط، بل ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي هو ضياع لمستقبله العلمي.

ومن ثم لزم أن نتعرف على سبل التغلب على الأفكار الجسدية التي تهاجمنا أثناء المذاكرة. وأهم هذه السبل:

1 - اقتناعي وإيماني بأهمية المذاكرة من واقع أن المتعلم أفضل من الجاهل وأنى كلما حصلت على شهادة أعلى كان هذا أنفع لي لدراسة أعلى أو لوظيفة أفضل.

2 - قبل أن أبدأ مذاكرتي أقف أمام الله مصليًا وأطلب منه أن يبارك في وقتي ويعطيني فهمًا وتركيزًا ويبعد عنى الأفكار المعطلة و أرشم الصليب على ذاتي وعلى كتبي.

3 - أضع على مكتبي وعلى الحائط أمامي بعض الصور الروحية للسيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء وبعض الشهداء والقديسين. فأحس ببركة وجودهم معي وأتشجع بهم لأنهم قدوتي في الطهارة والاجتهاد والأمانة ومحبة الله وهم على استعداد لمعونتي.

كذلك تشغيل الريكوردر recorder بصوت هادئ جدًا كأنه من مسافة بعيدة له تأثيره على هدوء التوتر النفسي والجنسي ومن ثم هدوء الأفكار، وذلك عند الحاجة إليه وحسب تَعوُّد كل واحد في طريقة استذكاره.

4 - أبدأ مذاكرتي ملتزمًا بجدول الدراسة اليومي بهدف أن انتهى من دروس اليوم حصة بحصة، ثم أبدأ بالاستعداد لدروس اليوم التالي بنفس الطريقة. وإن كان هناك فائض وقت أراجع جزءًا من الدروس القديمة حتى لا يطويها النسيان. هذا يجعل مذاكرتي منتظمة ويشجعني على التركيز فيها فلا تجد الأفكار فرصة لتتسلل فيها إلىَّ.

5 - إذا كان جو البيت هادئًا فيحسن أن يكون باب الحجرة مفتوحًا أو مواربًا حتى أضع نفسي تحت مراقبة من يروح ويجيء من أهل البيت فلا أسمح لفكري أن يشرد بعيدًا عن المذاكرة.

6 - ضرورة تجديد الهواء في مكان المذاكرة لأن الجو المكتوم يساعد على هجوم الأفكار الشريرة.

7 - عدم استمرار الجلوس مدة طويلة ومحاولة تنشيط الدورة الدموية للأطراف وكل أجزاء الجسم ببعض التمرينات الرياضية البدنية أو تعريض الرأس والوجه لقليل من المياه الفاترة.

8 - اللجوء للأسلوب الحسي في المذاكرة بأن أذاكر بصوت عالٍ أو أن أمسك القلم لأسجل عناصر الموضوع أمام كل فقرة في هامش الكتاب أو أضع خطًا تحت كل عبارة هامة أو أهتم بالجانب العملي في المذاكرة مثل رسم الخرائط أو الأجهزة أو الرسوم التوضيحية حتى تهدأ الأفكار ثم أكمل بالجانب النظري.

9 - عند إلحاح الأفكار الجسدية أثناء المذاكرة أقاوم الاستسلام لها بتوبيخ نفسي على ضياع وقت المذاكرة الذي يستغله الآخرون في مذاكرتهم بحماس واجتهاد. وإذا لم يُجدِ هذا التوبيخ فألجأ إلى صلاة حارة بأحد المزامير الاستغاثية ورشم الصليب بقوة وإيمان. فتتبدد هذه الأفكار في الحال. لأن الصلاة من الأعماق خصوصًا للنجاة من الشر تستجاب في الحال.

10 - في حالة عدم جدوى الصلاة الاستغاثية بسبب تعلق القلب بالأمور الجسدية ويشتد هجوم الأفكار فيحسن أن أخرج من الحجرة وأختلط قليلًا بأفراد الأسرة أو ارتدى ملابسي وأنزل من البيت لأتمشى بعض الوقت ثم أعود لمذاكرتي.

11 - في حالة العجز عن مقاومة الأفكار الجسدية وعدم نجاح الوسائل السابقة. والتعرض لضياع وقت المذاكرة يمكن اللجوء إلى المذاكرة مع أحد زملاء الدراسة بشرط عدم الاسترسال معه في أحاديث خارجة عن المذاكرة. وفى حالة عدم العثور على زميل فيمكن الاستذكار في قاعة الاستذكار التابعة للكنيسة فإنها مكان مناسب.​*

*العوامل المساعدة على توارد الأفكار الشريرة:
إن كانت للأفكار الشريرة متاعبها ونتائجها السلبية على حياتنا فمن المفيد لنا أن نعرف العوامل التي تساعد على تواردها علينا حتى يمكننا معالجة هذه العوامل لنتفادى حربها معنا ونتائجها السيئة علينا ومن هذه العوامل:

1 - الانطواء على النفس واعتزال الناس والإحجام عن مخالطتهم. هذا يجعل الإنسان في وحدة. فيستسلم للأفكار وخصوصًا الجسدية. وللانطواء أسباب منها الشعور بالنقص وذلك في نواحٍ مختلفة مثل:

أ - نقص التعليم وهذا يعوضه التثقيف الذاتي لأن الإنسان المثقف الواسع المعرفة أفضل في معاملاته من صاحب الشهادات ومغلق على ذاته.

ب - نقص الإمكانيات المادية وهذه تعوضها مبادئ الإنسان وفضائله لأن في هذه تكمن قوة الشخصية وليس في الملبس الغالي أو المسكن الفاخر.

ج - العيوب الخَلْقية وهذه تحتاج من أصحابها أن يقتحموا المجتمع والحياة الاجتماعية ويفرضوا أنفسهم بأعمالهم ومعاملاتهم. وعيوبهم تصبح مألوفة بمرور الوقت.

د - ضعف الصحة الذي يُحِدُّ من القدرة على مواجهة الجماعة وعلاجه في الاهتمام بالصحة عامة مما يساعد على التحسن المطَّرد في الشجاعة والإقدام على التعامل مع الآخرين.

2 - الصمت الذي صار عادة لدى الإنسان ويعرضه لتيار غير منقطع من الأفكار. هذا يحتاج إلى خروجه من صمته والمشاركة في الحديث. والخروج من دائرة التفكير الذاتي أو النظري إلى العالم الخارجي بالاشتراك في الرحلات ومشاهدة المعارض والآثار فهذه تجدد الذهن وتُخْرِج الإنسان من عزلته الفكرية الصامتة.

3 - عدم الثقة بالنفس والخوف من أن لا يحسن الإنسان التصرف وهذه تحتاج منه تقدير إمكانياته ومواهبه التي لم يحرم الله منها أحدًا وإدراك أنه ليس العيب في أن يخطئ الإنسان بل أن يستمر في الخطأ.

4 - الحزن الغالب على نفس الإنسان بسبب التذمر وعدم الرضا والتشاؤم والخوف من المستقبل وعلاجه في استجابته لدعوة الله له لحياة الفرح وأن يتعلم الاتكال عليه.

5 - عزلة الإنسان وانطوائه في عمومه كعادة أو كطبع في الإنسان فإنها تحتاج منه إلى أن ينفتح على المجتمع ككل ويتعامل مع الجميع، وذلك باندماجه في أنشطة اجتماعية مختلفة، حتى ينطلق في علاقاته الاجتماعية. ومن هذه الأنشطة الرحلات والحفلات والندوات والقيام ببعض المسئوليات في وسط الجماعة وبعض الخدمات الاجتماعية مثل خدمة الفقراء والمرضى والمساجين والمعوقين والمهمشين.. إلخ. وبذلك لا يعطى فرصة لضغوط الجسد عليه أو انحباسه في إطارها.

6 - الجهل بحقيقة جسدنا من حيث عظمته وكرامته. وهذا يحتاج إلى ضرورة معرفة كل من الشاب والفتاة أن محبة الله كانت كبيرة لنا في منحنا هذا الجسد لأنه:

- يعتبر أرقى جميع أجساد الكائنات الحية. وتكريمه لجسدنا بمشاركته لنا فيه بتجسده.

- وتكريمنا أكثر باتحادنا نحن بالتالي بجسده بالتناول من الأسرار المقدسة.

- والقيمة الكبيرة لجسدنا كحامل لجوهرنا الروحي الخالد، واكتشافنا قوة الله الخالقة فيه.

- وتزويد الله لجسدنا ببعض الميول الفطرية والغرائز لحفظه وإشباع احتياجاته ومن بينها الغريزة الجنسية التي الغرض منها حفظ بقاء النوع الإنساني وإيجاد نسل يرث ملكوت الله.

- ثم عظمة الأجهزة الجنسية في الرجل والمرأة ومجد كرامتها. لأن بها يشاركان الله في عمل الخلق كما يقول معلمنا بولس "الأعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال أفضل" (1كو12: 23).

- ومن جانبنا نحن علينا العناية بجسدنا من جهة النظافة والتغذية والرياضة الجسدية وساعات النوم الكافية وفترات الراحة والترويح.

- والاستفادة العملية من أجسادنا في العبادة وخدمة أنفسنا وخدمة الآخرين.

- ونظرًا للعلاقة الوثيقة بين الجسد والعقل يجب إخضاع الجسد لقيادة العقل.

- وعلينا أن نمجد الله في أجسادنا بالزواج أو البتولية. فالزواج له كرامته و البتولية لها مجدها. ولاشك أن الاستنارة بهذه الحقائق عن جسدنا وواجبنا نحوه يرفع كثيرًا من معاناة معايشة أفكار جسدية طائشة*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2022)

موضوع روحي مهم جدااا 
*شكرااا لتعبك*


----------

